# Christian critiques of Ayn Rands philosophy



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 26, 2014)

I am aware of 2 works that critique Ayn Rands philosophy from a Christian perspective "Reconsidering Ayn Rand" 
by Michael Yang and "Without a Prayer" by John Robbins.

Questions:
1 How do these works compare for Biblical faithfulness, and also faithful to Rand's teaching?
2. Are these works philosophically rigorous? 
3. Are there any other good works that look at Ayn Rand's epistemology from a Christian perspective?

Thank you.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 26, 2014)

These are just my thoughts from reading and teaching Rand for a number of years:

* _Anthem_ is pure Luciferian Satanism. It is a dark rethinking of Adam (though the parallels are a bit concealed).


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 26, 2014)

ReformedReidian said:


> teaching Rand for a number of years


I am curious - what aspect of her writings did you teach? Did you do a Christian critique?


----------



## Philip (Dec 26, 2014)

I struggle to see why one would need a book-length critique to show that Rand's views are morally and aesthetically repugnant and that the wonder is that anyone is still reading her. Understand her appeal, and you will have your critique.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Dec 27, 2014)

Are Rand's views taken seriously enough by anyone to warrant the time and energy to write a book refuting them?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 27, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> > teaching Rand for a number of years
> ...



Just the basics: her view of selfishness as a virtue and how it briefly interconnected with other themes in Western philosophy. It was in a middle school setting so I didn't go into great detail.

Also be sure to check out the works written in her toddler years: _Mine, Mine, Mine!_ and _You Don't Get a Toy!_


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 27, 2014)

Unoriginalname said:


> Are Rand's views taken seriously enough by anyone to warrant the time and energy to write a book refuting them?


Very much so in the secular world. I've seen 'Atlas Shrugged' proudly displayed on enough bank office bookshelves to understand that.


----------



## Logan (Dec 27, 2014)

I've met a number of Libertarians that reject Rand's views or at the very least reject portions. I don't know of any who actually hold to them. I wonder if the bankers Mushroom speaks of even know what is in the book. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 27, 2014)

Logan said:


> I've met a number of Libertarians that reject Rand's views or at the very least reject portions.



Yes, I have encountered the very same thing; I am not a Libertarian, but it is unfair to accuse all Libertarians of agreeing with Ayn Rand.


----------



## R Harris (Dec 27, 2014)

ReformedReidian said:


> Stephen L Smith said:
> 
> 
> > ReformedReidian said:
> ...



Yes, she actually wrote a book entitled "The Virtue of Selfishness." That really should tell you all you need to know.

I have read her book "Capitalism: the Unknown Ideal," and only portions of "Atlas Shrugged".

Some things she wrote were sensible, agreeing with a general laissez faire capitalism, which conservatives from the era 1900-1970 would have agreed with. Conservatism today, of course, is much different than it was 40+ years ago.

But she was a rank atheist, and her presuppositions throughout all her books reflected that world view.

Nathaniel Branden, the libertarian psychologist who was her adulterous lover for many years and who passed away just last month, wrote a scathing attack against her in his 1980s book "Judgment Day: my life with Ayn Rand," in which he revealed her very dark personal side. Branden regretted ever having associated with her.

Rand died in 1981 in her New York apartment, where she lived alone for many years. Her life was tragic, to say the least.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 27, 2014)

I think I've read everything she ever published. I tell people that Ayn Rand was instrumental in leading me to Christ, and I mean it.

Her entire life was devoted to building up and identifying the perfect man. She tried to do that with John Galt in _Atlas Shrugged_. Her perfect man was entirely rational, and his self-interest was the driving ground of his morality.

She claimed to draw from Aristotle, but wasn't particularly well-versed in philosophy. Her _Introduction to Objectivist Epistemology_ is probably her best effort at countering the rampant relativism of her day (and which still is with us).

She thought morality was important, but she couldn't accomplish a consistent ground for it. Morality was to be fully rational, and to lead a fully consistent rational life through self-discipline and consistent self-testing.

Her problem was that she could never account for the noetic effects of sin. In her world, the closest thing to sin would be irrationality. Because she was blind to that, despite her aspirational worship of "objective reason," she could not identify her own inconsistent irrationality. In practical effect, disagreeing with her was irrational, and therefore sin. In a nutshell, she failed to apply "A is A" to the reality of her existence. She set herself up as God and was, at some level, painfully aware she was not up to the task.

The best thing she offered me personally was a sledge-hammer emphasis on the law of identity: "A is A." 

That is how I can say she led me to Christ. I knew that all mankind yearned, objectively, to know a perfect man--the "reasonable person" who always did right. Her writings exemplified that quest. I applied the A is A analysis to my own life and realized that I was innately incapable of being that person or of expecting to find such a person. Objectively seen imperfection meant all good we could hope to aspire to is impossible and futile. 

That was about the time that God in his kindness reminded me emphatically that, in fact, the perfect man indeed existed. He had always been before me plainly spoken of in Scripture and revealed in history--never far away at all.


----------



## jwright82 (Jan 1, 2015)

Philip said:


> I struggle to see why one would need a book-length critique to show that Rand's views are morally and aesthetically repugnant and that the wonder is that anyone is still reading her. Understand her appeal, and you will have your critique.



Amen brother. I always found her selfish and self defeating.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jan 1, 2015)

I think that Whittaker Chamber's review of _Atlas Shrugged _in _National Review_ is still worth reading: Big Sister Is Watching You | National Review Online!

Peace,
Alan


----------



## bookslover (Jan 1, 2015)

Unoriginalname said:


> Are Rand's views taken seriously enough by anyone to warrant the time and energy to write a book refuting them?



Considering that her books still sell around 100,000 copies per year, more than 30 years after her death, the answer to your question is "Yes."


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 1, 2015)

bookslover said:


> Considering that her books still sell around 100,000 copies per year, more than 30 years after her death, the answer to your question is "Yes."


Agreed. Her influence in the USA is beyond question. On this side of the globe, she has had considerable influence in my country. Two NZ political parties have been influenced by her political philosophy, plus informal social groups. When I was in South Africa a few years ago, the Johannesburg International Airport terminal had a bookshop full of Ayn Rand's writings! Her influence has spread across the globe unfortunately.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2015)

Unoriginalname said:


> Are Rand's views taken seriously enough by anyone to warrant the time and energy to write a book refuting them?



My high school got free books from Rand, so I had several assigned books by her over the years. Plus there was government teacher that gave everyone free copies of Atlas Shrugged at graduation.

My History of Economic Thought class at Covenant College involved interacting with her critically.


----------



## jwright82 (Jan 2, 2015)

I found her smacking of Nietzsche but ironically I think he would have criticized the "herd" mentality she evoked amongst her followers. She lived a twisted life and a twisted way of thinking. Not that she was all wrong. I saw the last movie on her book and thought wow this heavy handed and a little far fetched. I wonder if someone like mother Teresa would ever have gotten Rand's approval?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 2, 2015)

I imagine her ideas will get a shot in the arm during the time period of Obamunism.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 3, 2015)

jwright82 said:


> I wonder if someone like mother Teresa would ever have gotten Rand's approval?



No, because Mother Teresa was a (Roman Catholic) Christian (I'm being charitable here) and because she believed in doing good works and helping the poor. Not nearly selfish enough for Rand.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 4, 2015)

How would you refute Ayn Rand? Starting with revealed scripture as absolute truth (the standard for Objectivism surely) would one use this to attack her epistemology first?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jan 4, 2015)

The gospel is the best refutation of Ms. Rand. Man knows in his heart of hearts that there is something dreadfully wrong with the world and himself as a part of it. The gospel is the incomparable account of God so loving the world that He sent Jesus to redeem it, to save His people from their sins. 

The Incarnation and the Atonement are acts of love and self-giving _non pareil_. Such utter loving and self-sacrifice is inimical to all that Rand stood for and taught. 

I believe a clear proclamation of such love over against the self-interest and self-seeking of Randian philiosophy is its best refutation. Christ Jesus going to the cross to die there for us while ungodly is the most powerful testimony to His love for us, exposing the hollowness of Rand's whole system and serving as the greatest instance of agape, over against all the selfishness and shallowness of Rand.

Peace,
Alan


----------

